# Channel Changing Warning Message.... Is it working?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to ask...

A user over at TCF is claiming the Channel Changing Warning message at the 5 minute mark, is still changing his channel immediately... and he "claims" to have the latest build.

So those of you with the 10C8/1047

Is it working for you? I have tried mutliple times, with mulitple scenerios and it works each time (I did this just as the software was released).

I don't recall anyone posting that it is NOT working..
(Check that, I recall ONE where is a combination of things going on, but that user couldn't reproduce it after a reboot)


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Earl,

Its working for me with no issue.

Keith


Earl Bonovich said:


> I have to ask...
> 
> A user over at TCF is claiming the Channel Changing Warning message at the 5 minute mark, is still changing his channel immediately... and he "claims" to have the latest build.
> 
> ...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have to ask...
> 
> A user over at TCF is claiming the Channel Changing Warning message at the 5 minute mark, is still changing his channel immediately... and he "claims" to have the latest build.
> 
> ...


I've had it come up 3 or 4 times. I hit OK, the message dissappears, and it changes the channel a second or so before the scheduled recording.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Could he be talking about what is happening sometimes in this thread here? When this happens it exits out of the MYVOD recording and changes the channel right then (then again that is on 10B8).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It's been working fine for me (except if I'm in a Mix channel, in which case it doesn't do anything).


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Works OK on my 10c8

Quite some time ago,though, it had pretty much ceased being an issue for me becaue most of the time I am not watching "live" TV, and you don't get that message at all, then. I did do a test with 10c8. The message went away right away, but the channel did not change until the specified time.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like he is hitting the okay to change button. As I on saturday nights have programs that kick off back to back. Many times Im home and watch while they record and the only problem I have is that 
in the last 5 mins that darn banner comes up and since thier is no way to say yes change channel in 5 mins I have to leave it up on screen while I finish watching the current show. Now if you hit yes of course its gonna change the channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With the change in 10C8... you *CAN* hit okay... for it to change the channel.

It won't change though till the program is about to start.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

I hope so as it suckes to have that banner up on screen and try to watch a show.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

It's working fine for me on 1047.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont watch a lot of live TV but the one time I got this message since the update, it did work correctly.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I had an odd one last night. I was watching a show it was just ending as it was about to hit the hour so I deleted it and got back to live TV, the message comes up I hit ok it goes away the message comes up again, it started to record one show (got like 1 minute of it and then started to record something else. I can't explain very well the exact nature of events. It was just very odd and I had never seen it happen before. Also I only have 1 tuner so it's VERY possible hitting the OK to change and the banner going away set some flag saying all was clear because both shows where SL's one was just higher then the other.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Well it works now ... the way it should ... if Im recording a show and the warning comes up if I hit the ok to change channel it waits the 5 mins to change the channel. 

Okay check this out tonight I get home at 1:30 and I know that the dvr recorded about 4 shows earlier tonight and the last 2 on the same channel(Cartoon network). Well the tv is still on the cartoon network and I go to watching one of the shows that recorded earlier a 30 min show. I started at 1:45 and at 1:55 a notice pops up on screen and I hit okay to change channel to record at 2am . Well at 2am the dvr changes the channel and kicks me out of the show I was previously recorded show I was watching. Im guessing that the box got confussed since the show I was watching came on the same channel. When I went back to finish watching the show it made me start at the beginning even though I had watched about 15 mins of the show already.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I have version 1047 and so far the channel change warning is working fine, ie. it doesn't change the channel until right before the program is to start recording. Something I'm curious about but not sure where/if this has been addressed. For instance I had the R 15 on live TV but had left the room before a recording was set to begin, I came back into the room and the change channel box was on screen so I clicked ok to change the channel to record the scheduled program, if I had not gotten back to the room in time, would the box have simply stayed on screen and the channel not changed, program not recorded then. Or would the R 15 have gone ahead and changed the channel and recorded the program without "ok" being clicked on the change channel box, by me like it does on TiVo?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> I have version 1047 and so far the channel change warning is working fine, ie. it doesn't change the channel until right before the program is to start recording. Something I'm curious about but not sure where/if this has been addressed. For instance I had the R 15 on live TV but had left the room before a recording was set to begin, I came back into the room and the change channel box was on screen so I clicked ok to change the channel to record the scheduled program, if I had not gotten back to the room in time, would the box have simply stayed on screen and the channel not changed, program not recorded then. Or would the R 15 have gone ahead and changed the channel and recorded the program without "ok" being clicked on the change channel box, by me like it does on TiVo?


I was wondering the same thing. I've seen the notice working correctly for me. But the last time it happened I wondered what would happen if I weren't in the room. You're right, tivo will eventually switch over, even without an OK from me. I guess it's easy enough to test this out. Set up two shows to record, starting at the next half-hour. Put the tuner on a totally different channel... and watch what happens. Maybe I'll give this a shot later tonight.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

works ok here... R15/300/1047


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Prior to the new updates, it wouldn't change the channel. Now (I'm pretty sure) it will change the channel if you don't make a selection.


----------

